# Anyone know anything about Mariner Trolling motors



## dixie_boysles (Mar 4, 2011)

(I have this in my build thread but thought id get more traffic if I asked here)

I just got a foot controlled trolling motor from my dad for free. Its an odler style but Ill tell you what, it looks like a stout beast. all metal design so I dont have to worry about breaking anything lol. 

Its a Mariner 422R (I think) trolling motor and the only thing I know about it is what I found on iboats. does ANYONE know anything about these or owned one?

Here is what i found (not my motor, but i have one exactly like it)


> Well, after playing with it a bit last night, I think I have it figured out. It's a scissor mount, but it isn't nearly as easy as pulling a cord and dropping it into position.
> 
> Stowed position:
> 
> ...



Also, should I just screw it down with BIG stainless screws like I used on my casting deck and stuff?


----------



## bill (Mar 4, 2011)

my son and i bought one used last year. only it said mercury on it,but it looked just like the one you have. we had no problems at all,we did sell it to upgrade. theguys that bought it fish the same electric circuit we do ,and they are still using it.without a problem.hope you have as much luck with yours.


----------

